# leopard gecko genic wizard



## nicola1234 (Aug 9, 2010)

as above anyone no a good one??

thanks


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

TraxxTec - Genetic Calculator


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Reptile Genetics Calculator

The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with Pigglywiggly 

the leopard gecko morph calculator is brilliant. thats how i work out all my genetics.


----------

